# Garage Floor Repair



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Grind off Box N Flake Kit 2013 installation from local house painter that asked me to help him repair correctly. 100% solids Primer @ 2 mils. Mid coat of 100% Solids @ 16 mils plus flakes. 3 mils of Aliphatic Acrylic Urethane Clear with Shark Grip type additive for Anti Slip. Airplane hanger.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great Nace. How hard was it to remove the old coating? We have done a few but it was a cheap floor and porch paint we had to remove.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

That looks so nice. Kudos NACE.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

It took 4 hours to grind. It was a little slow as there were 4 coats of paint. One porch and floor alkyd, one acrylic epoxy, and two water based box store epoxy.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

NACE said:


> It took 4 hours to grind. It was a little slow as there were 4 coats of paint. One porch and floor alkyd, one acrylic epoxy, and two water based box store epoxy.


That is one heck of a mix lol.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Came out looking great.

Was the floor grinder you used a rental or do you own? Just curious. Kind of looks like a polisher with a grinding disc possibly? Not that I know that much about this stuff anyway.

Awesome work, keep it up!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

own this unit.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

NACE said:


> own this unit.


NACE, what was funny is that, before I logged on, your post had an ad on it about tiles for garage floor, "Don't get epoxy floors!", etc. Nice ad placement.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I'll look into it! Has to be easier then grinding, fighting fall temperatures, and leaves blowing on wet epoxy.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

NACE said:


> I'll look into it! Has to be easier then grinding, fighting fall temperatures, and leaves blowing on wet epoxy.


We've painted porch decks, put up wet paint signs and wet paint tape all over, only to find the afternoon paper firmly stuck in the dried paint.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> We've painted porch decks, put up wet paint signs and wet paint tape all over, only to find the afternoon paper firmly stuck in the dried paint.



Even worse, the dogs, cats & deer just walk right by my signs and caution tape, as if they're too important and way too busy to go around. Everyone's in a hurry these days. 

And the flies, mosquitos & gnats just wait til I put the final coat on doors before they use it as a landing strip. 

No respect. The whole lot of em. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dude, those little black flies landing on sprayed doors haunt my dreams.


----------

